# Niagra Falls



## abc31 (Nov 6, 2006)

Are there any RCI affliated timeshares near Niagra Falls?


----------



## dogfeet (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope.  But, I have seen condos on Dial an Exchange.  Dial an Exchange is an exchange company with offices in the U.S. and other locations.  

dogfeet


----------



## abc31 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks.  I'll check out Dial-an-exchange.  If not, there's always a standard hotel room.

abc


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 6, 2006)

*Western NY*

Northshore at Chautauqua and Peekn' Peak's Greenwood Forest are about an hour south of Niagara Falls.
BJB


----------



## abc31 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks!  That would work.

abc


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Nov 7, 2006)

*Niagra*

Any II resorts nearby?
Thanks Garry


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 7, 2006)

Canada does not have many timeshares other than in Banff, Fairmont, and Whistler area.  It is however a beautiful country so do book hotels and enjoy.  The advantage is you don't have to spend a whole week in one place so 2-4 days per area depending on your interests and you should be able to do so much more.  I know if I can afford to go to Europe again I probably would not want to spend a week in each place as there are so many beautiful places I'd like to see.  

Joan


----------



## eal (Nov 8, 2006)

There are about 140 timeshare properties in Canada, about 60 of them in Ontario, Quebec and the Maritime provinces.  Unfortunately none of them are in Niagara Falls.


----------



## stugy (Nov 9, 2006)

DialanExchange has availability at Villas at Niagara Falls, a new resort on Canadian side for early next year.  Check their website for availability. 


www.daelive.com/

Pat


----------



## Aldo (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a word of advice, for those who have never been to Niagara Falls.

It's a neat place for an afternoon or even a weekend, tops, but that's about it.

The falls themselves are beautiful, but how long can you look at them.

The American town of Niagara Falls is so beat and empty, mostly empty rotting buildings.  I've tried in vain to even find a decent place to get a meal there.  Firebombing what's left of the town would be a mercy killing.

The Canadian town is a charmless town of kitsch and neon lights.  Ripley's Believe it or Not "museums" and Rainforest restaurants and Outback Steakhouses.  Classless and Stupid.   

Most of Eastern Canada is incredibly beautiful, but Niagara Falls?  Other than actually looking at the falls for a few hours,  neeeehhhh....


----------



## MoiAl (Nov 20, 2006)

Nigiara-on-the-Lake is a beautiful town to spend a day. Go to the Shaw Festival, Picnic or ride a bike on the Nigiara Parkway Park system, it runs between Nigiara, Ontario and Nigiara on the Lake, 10 miles east. Tour the wine country for a day, visit the Butterfly Conservitory the gardens are beautiful and spend 2-4 hours at the falls. Enjoy.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 20, 2006)

When we were planning for our visit last summer, the best advice we got, was to stay in a hotel with a Falls View.  It is not cheap, but well worth it.  We stayed two nights and did one of the tours.  It was great.  The only thing I would change would be to stay a short distance from the falls the first night, for less cost, then get up early and then spend two nights, thus giving you two one half days at the falls.


----------

